
Functions vs. Containers - carimura
https://medium.com/@carimura/containers-vs-functions-51c879216b97
======
krallja
its _

~~~
carimura
it is.

~~~
krallja
“can run and serve it is purpose by itself”

“as long as it gets it is required input.”

“At it is core,”

“bring the architecture and it is benefits”

